# Anyone using Direct Buy?



## azgardener (Feb 16, 2008)

I am building a house and the wife and I decided to join direct buy. We have been trying to get a bid on kitchen cabinets but they wont do a design or bid untill our walls are up. I can't get financed untill all my bids are in. I also wanted to get a laptop through them but they don't have any. Allthough I was lead to believe they carried all kinds of electronics. I have about had it with them. Does anyone have anything good to say about them?


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

You are probably getting ripped off. Google direct buy complaints. Better yet, go back in time and do it before you sign up. From what I have read, you can go to any store and buy the stuff for about the same price you will get it from them for.


----------



## trav007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Not to mention waiting 6 -8 weeks for something that may or may not be correct when it arrives. Oh, and don't forget about the delivery costs. It's not as direct as it could be and definitely isn't always a good buy.


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

5k to join, you'll have a hard time recouping that with any saving they give. Just another scam imo.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I know one of their salespeople who recently quit Direct Buy. She said it was a total ripoff and most of their members get leave angry. I would stay away from these shysters. Once they have your money your screwed.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Here is a thread that discussed them pretty thoroughly.

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=8697&highlight=direct

That says it all, but if you want to see current information of customers opinions about them, please Google "Rip Off Report, aka the Bad Business Bureau.

Read the thread for all sorts of information.

Ed


----------



## JJ/Mi (Feb 1, 2008)

We've built 2 custom homes in the last 2 years that the H/O had memberships. Any item they presented us with that they could get through D/B, we could provide through our suppliers at a lower cost. 

I hear now the memberships are closer to $7000.00!


----------



## MIbeachbuilder (Feb 6, 2008)

I did a lot of research on that company before I made my choice NOT to join up. They dont get all their stuff through the manufacturer. Example, in Grand Rapids, MI the actually get their cabinets through a distributor who also sells to builders and HO's. Direct buy is the middleman that they claim to get rid of, if that makes any sense.

With the sample products that i asked them to price for me I found them cheaper on the internet even with shipping charges. and the turnaround time is too long for us to use. My clients dont want to wait 4-12 weeks for delieveries. 

If you google direct buy complaints you will get a lot of links. If you are within your time to cancel and get your money back, i would get my money back.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

I went on a sales call about 3 weeks ago. The customer wanted to slip off a section of the house and make it a rental. Then she wants to re-do her kitchen. At first I thought it would be a great job for us, the she mentioned she had joined D/B and would be purchasing as much of the materials as she could through them.

Suddenly, I can't move forward with even an estimate. All I can offer her is assistance in planing and designing using her catalog. She really didn't understand why I couldn't give her a price for the work. The problem here is, she can't decide on how much to spend on cabinets, counter tops, and flooring until she knows how much for labor. I can't give a price on labor until I know what the materials will be. Another problem for me would be the fact that I have no idea how well direct buy will produce replacements for parts that might be damaged. *My* supplier would be all over it if I needed something in a hurry.

She is still considering using our help to design the kitchens, but said she would try to get other prices first.
My thought when she said that was _prices for what?:blink::laughing:_


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Here is a site with lots of complaints about Direct Buy. 

http://www.infomercialscams.com/scams/direct_buy_scams/start/0


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

we have had 2 customers use direct buy. both of them ended up buying there kitchens thru our people, and the plumbing fixtures ended up needing other parts that direct buy didnt tell them about like our plumbing showroom would have. in the end, the one guy said it was more $ by joining and the other said he did save a couple bux, but the furniture was too much of a pain to make it worth it.
our owners parents was going to join but they told him they wanted way to much $ and it was more than the savings would have been just for the kitchen cabinets.


----------



## d-rez (May 16, 2007)

I looked into it myself, and decided it was a scam. I have to admit though, the sales person I dealt with told me straight up it is not a good deal for builders....


----------



## masonking02 (May 13, 2007)

3 weeks ago direct buy was all over the news for scaing customers , it has been said you can find better deals in stores on your own.....


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Im thinking of signing up for service magic, and then signing up for direct buy, and installing kitchen cabinets from direct buy using the leads i get from service magic.

Any feedback?


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

azgardener said:


> I...the wife and I decided to join direct buy. ....Does anyone have anything good to say about them?


No, sorry


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Patrick said:


> Im thinking of signing up for service magic, and then signing up for direct buy, and installing kitchen cabinets from direct buy using the leads i get from service magic.
> 
> Any feedback?


:blink:Now why didn't I think of that?

Just make sure you offer *Huge *discounts too!!!:laughing:


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

I know of a Direct Buy here in Ontario that, among many other complaints, was selling toilets that didn't conform to building codes.

They'll never get any of my money.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

Jason W said:


> :blink:Now why didn't I think of that?


You were probably so busy depositing all those checks and counting the huge profits from your Home Depot and Lowes installs that you just didn't have time......


----------



## big steve (Feb 25, 2008)

The key is you have to know exactly what you want like ordering bathroom faucet you need to know if the valve and trim come seperately if you dont there is no one there to tell you.I bought 4 bathhroom faucets, 1 platform tub set up 2 shower sets 2 american standard toilets and a big chandelier for my entry foyer .I saved around 2000 just on these items.Being in the buisness, I knew what I needed to order,i can see where a homeowner could get screwed up.The same exact light fixture i purchased for 600 was in a lighting store near me for over 1500.I still have a few years on my membership and i I still Need a lot more stuff, I think it is working well for me. Steve
:confused1:


----------

